# Questions who follow Dr Dodds protocol?



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey everybody ok Im new to this protocol want to follow it for sure, but I have a few questions hoping y'all can help! 

Darla is 12 weeks on tues 8/5/14 thus far from her breeder and another at 9 weeks. What she had done by her vet was put the labels from the vials on her record card. Im not a vet or in the medical field but if anyone can tell me what these labels are I would appreciate it and furthermore how would I follow Dr. Dodds with these vaccines already given? 

Labels read: 6 weeks distemper adenovirus type2 parvovirus vaccine DAP, Then at 9 weeks labels read: 1st labelarainfluenza bordetella 2nd label reads distemper adenovirus type 2 parainfluenza parvovirus vaccine Dumane Max 5 3rd label reads Parainfluenza Bordetella Bronchiseptica vaccine so the breeder says now she will need her 12 week old shots but I called the vet and said I would like to see y'all when she's 14 weeks they were taken back by my request but I said does she really need to be seen at 12 weeks? Of course they said yes but I said hmmm Ill get back with you soooo how do I follow Dr D's protocol with what she has already had? I don't want to sound like an idiot when I schedule her a 12 week or 14 week apt?

If anybody can help I would appreciate it, I told the vet if he can't accommodate me then I can go elsewhere Im way cool with that LOL he was very nice and I said Ill be back in touch but did say he would read up on her website

Ok guys HELP am I good or do I take her for her shots distemper etc next week?

Thanks a confused mom to a sweet lil Hav name DaRLa!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Vaccination protocols are so personal and you will get a different opinion with each person, so as I am not a medical professional, I will tell you what I did with my Hav and I can tell you what I would do if I were you, but in the end you have to decide for yourself.

My breeder gave my puppy her first set of shots at 7 weeks. She gave her the DAPP, which means Canine Distemper, Adenovirus Type 2, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus.

Upon advice from my very conservative vet, I took her in at 9 weeks for a well puppy, physical (no shots). I brought her back at age 12 weeks for a distemper and parvo vaccination. I then brought her back in at 16 weeks to run a blood titer on her for distemper and parvo and she had plenty of antibodies, so we never gave her another vaccine. She is 3 1/2 and healthy as a horse. Was shown at very large dog shows and socialized in many different public places. 

IMO your breeder has already over vaccinated your puppy. If she were mine, I would wait 4-6 weeks from her last vaccine and run a blood titer. If she does not show antibodies for distemper and parvo (the only diseases I vaccinate for) I would give her one more round of distemper and parvo only and titer again in another 4 weeks. I promise she will be protected.

Dr. Dodds' protocol does allow for boosters. Not sure why she does this if a titer will tell you if you need to do it or not. Maybe because she's trying to save the owner money. Titers can be pricey and I suppose you would not want to have to run them twice. But again, in my opinion, when you pay upwards of $2000 for these pups, what's another $100? Vaccines are not safe. They are somewhat effective, but don't be fooled. Every single ingredient in them is a serious toxin. Not to be taken lightly. The less poison you put in your puppy the better off he will be in the long run.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

__
https://33393350071%2Fvaccines-titer-testing-animals%23.U9unUqWyPQ9

Here's a link to Dr. Dodd's titer info.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Karen. I knew less at the time, so Kodi did get three rounds of Parvo and Distemper ONLY. I do not give him influenza or bordatella, both of with are not very serious diseases in healthy dogs. But when i get my next pupoy, s/he will get only two rounds of distemper and parvo. Then I will titer. Of course you do have to do Rabies, as required by law (or risk your wonderful pet being destroyed if they are even in the vicinity of a rabid animal OR if someone just SAYS they bit or scratched them) but I put that pff as long as possible, and give it WELL away from other vaccines, fleas and tick meds and heartworm meds.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I just visited Dr. Dodd's blog and she has updated her vaccine protocol for 2013 and 2014. (I was referring earlier to the 2012 protocol) In the most recent protocol, she has removed the optional booster that I was questioning. She also waits a full year to run the first titer. Again, on advice from my vet we did it at 16 weeks and she was protected. But if she hadn't been, I was prepared to titer again in another month. 

Karen R is right. Wait as long as possible on the rabies. Unless your pup frequently runs in the woods off leash. My couch potatoes are never off leash un-supervised. With my sedentary lifestyle, a rabid animal would have to come knock on my door and ask to come in and bite us. LOL


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok so you guys definitely don't think she needs anything but her rabies and her meds for her flea/tick heart worm preventative? Dang Im glad I asked because Im a weirdo about this puppy and I took her up there this am and I swear they think Im a nut job I guarantee it LOL! Ha I don't care this is my puppy and I want the best for her so whatever! So I have her an appt for exactly 14 weeks but if need be I can reschedule for a later date age wise? what is a good age for her rabies? So if I understand y'all I can have them run a titer test on her at a later date as well? Sorry Im new to this and I want to do the best for her...

Thanks again for taking the time to respond...

Nic


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo had 3 puppy Parvo/distemper, 2 before he cam to live with me and the last one at about 14 weeks. He had one rabies at 16 weeks. He is now almost 1.5 yrs. I tittered him for Parvo and distemper this year and he was fine so no more of those vaccines. I will check again in 3 years or so and if good will assume lifetime immunity. He had a 3 yr rabies as required by law. I do no other vaccines. I don't put any flea/tick meds on him. I do give Heartguard monthly though I hate doing so.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> I just visited Dr. Dodd's blog and she has updated her vaccine protocol for 2013 and 2014. (I was referring earlier to the 2012 protocol) In the most recent protocol, she has removed the optional booster that I was questioning. She also waits a full year to run the first titer. Again, on advice from my vet we did it at 16 weeks and she was protected. But if she hadn't been, I was prepared to titer again in another month.
> 
> Karen R is right. Wait as long as possible on the rabies. Unless your pup frequently runs in the woods off leash. My couch potatoes are never off leash un-supervised. With my sedentary lifestyle, a rabid animal would have to come knock on my door and ask to come in and bite us. LOL


Be careful on this one, Karen. I have a friend who smelled a bad smell under her shed, WAY at the back of her property, and in a place her dogs could not reach. Her husband pulled out a dead skunk. Since he had contact with it, it had to be tested for Rabies, and was, indeed Rabid. Of course, he then needed Rabies shots. Because rabies is a reportable disease, the state immediately got involved. Much worse, though, was the situation with the dogs. One of her dogs had a current Rabies certificate, and he needed in-home quarantine for 45 days. Her other dog had an auto-immune disorder, and had had a bad reaction to Rabies, so she had been titering him rather than giving him another booster. He was taken away and destroyed immediately. No choice of quarantine, no other options.

So staying on your property doesn't guarantee that your dog won't, at least from the state's perspective mean that your dog won't have exposure to Rabies. Having learned this has me very worried about the next time Kodi needs Rabies. He had a ceey bad reaction the last time. But I don't know that I can live with the fear that the state could just take him away on the SUSPISCION that he had been exposed to Rabies (even with a strong titer) and just kill him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicm said:


> Ok so you guys definitely don't think she needs anything but her rabies and her meds for her flea/tick heart worm preventative? Dang Im glad I asked because Im a weirdo about this puppy and I took her up there this am and I swear they think Im a nut job I guarantee it LOL! Ha I don't care this is my puppy and I want the best for her so whatever! So I have her an appt for exactly 14 weeks but if need be I can reschedule for a later date age wise? what is a good age for her rabies? So if I understand y'all I can have them run a titer test on her at a later date as well? Sorry Im new to this and I want to do the best for her...
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to respond...
> 
> Nic


You do have to make these decisions yourself... And some people are forced into more frequent vaccinations and bodatella vaccine because they want to board their dog, use a groomer or do doggy daycare ate a place that requires it.

I would foind out what is the latest legal age to do Rabies vaccine and do it then. (This varies from state to state)

Also, I am a minimalist in terms of flea and tick and heartworm meds. I use flea and tick meds as infrequently as I can get away with it. For me this means warm months only, and then only if I see signs of them. Heartworm I do besed on the climate maps for my area, when it's warm enough for heartworm to develop. I give my first dose June 1 and my last dose Dec. 1, on a 6 week cycle. But both flea and tick meds AND heartworm are very dependent on where you live, both in terms of what works and when you need to use them. (For instance, most people in Florida need to use both year round)

The only for-sure thing I can say about these drugs is that I would NEVER use feed-through flea and tick meds, and I would NEVER use "combination" meds meant to stop heartworm plus fleas and ticks. I want to give every chemical separately, both to minimize the amount of chemicals my dog's body is hit with at once, and also so that if he DOES have a reaction to something, it is immediately clear to me which substance was the culprit.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Gotcha perfect thanks again! Pucks104 thanks for the breakdown much appreciated!!

Nic


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Nic,
Don't worry, we are all "weirdos" about our pups! We all want to do the best thing for them, that is why we are here!


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

The breeder I purchased Lucy from gave her the first two round of shots. Two days after we brought her home we took her to our vet for wellness check. I asked the vet if it was safe at this point to take her on walks and around other dogs. Vet said that IF she had given the first vaccines she would say it was all right, but because she did not know how the breeder had handled the vaccines( were they refrigerated etc.) she would recommend waiting until she had two more rounds from her. My vet is very cautious and I appreciated her saying that. I think the first vaccines were probably administered correctly, but I have chosen to wait. Not taking any chances with Lucy.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Leo had 3 puppy Parvo/distemper, 2 before he cam to live with me and the last one at about 14 weeks. He had one rabies at 16 weeks. He is now almost 1.5 yrs. I tittered him for Parvo and distemper this year and he was fine so no more of those vaccines. I will check again in 3 years or so and if good will assume lifetime immunity. He had a 3 yr rabies as required by law. I do no other vaccines. I don't put any flea/tick meds on him. I do give Heartguard monthly though I hate doing so.


I dont give my dogs the heartworm. Everyone has to make the what they think is the right decision for their dog, and in my case I just decided it wasnt worth it. With my lab I used to give him heartworm because even my holistic vet suggested it. I started to notice subtle things like ear infections. I decided to space it out longer than the six weeks and this enabled me to more directly see the impact. Then I stopped giving it completely. I do get the dogs tested regularly. It is only $10 to get the heartworm test at my vet. With the lab I get his blood work done a couple of times a year anyway since he is older.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

SharonW said:


> The breeder I purchased Lucy from gave her the first two round of shots. Two days after we brought her home we took her to our vet for wellness check. I asked the vet if it was safe at this point to take her on walks and around other dogs. Vet said that IF she had given the first vaccines she would say it was all right, but because she did not know how the breeder had handled the vaccines( were they refrigerated etc.) she would recommend waiting until she had two more rounds from her. My vet is very cautious and I appreciated her saying that. I think the first vaccines were probably administered correctly, but I have chosen to wait. Not taking any chances with Lucy.


I had a bad experience with that. When I got my first dog (not my hav), the vet told me that he did not trust the breeder and that I had to do all of the puppy shots again. I listened to the vet and repeated all of the shots. My dog only lived to be five years old and died of liver disease. I dont know if it had to do with that or not, but since then I am a lot more cautious about the amount of drugs I give my dog.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

For my hav, I had the first round of puppy shots from my breeder, which were actually administered by her vet and included on the health certificate. I waited and did the second round of puppy shots (distemper and parvo). That was all I did for the distemper/parvo. For the first rabies, it was around six months to follow the legal requirements. This year, when his rabies was due for the legal mandate, I also had the titer for the distemper/parvo. He was good to go on that. So for my guy he had two puppy shots for the distemper and parvo and is still okay.

I also have a ten year old lab. On the distemper, he only had the puppy shots. I think three shots. He has never had to have another distemper. Parvo was different, we used to have to boost for that every once in awhile. We have stopped doing the parvo now though. 

It is a balance. I am overly paranoid because of my first dog dying at a young age from liver disease. I think I over-medicated and over-vaccinated him. On the rabies, I would love not to do anything but like krandall, I do not want someone taking away my dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If I trusted a breeder enough to buy a dog from them, I would trust that thwy had vaccinated properly. If I was at all concerned, I'd pull titers. I CERTAINLY wouldn't re-vaccinate "just in case".


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh my my….all this talk about the state taking away our dogs really fires up the libertarian in me! I guess I am really out of touch with the rest of the country. I live in a small rural community where everyone minds their own business, including the police. Isn't it New Hampshire that has IMO the best state motto in the country? "Live Free or Die" South Carolina still lives mostly by this credo…at least for now. Sorry, off the subject, couldn't resist. :focus:


----------

